# Crypto Broker or Platform For Ltd. Irish Companies



## jimmycooker (29 Apr 2022)

Is it possible to buy and hold bitcoin through my company for long term?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Apr 2022)

Bitcoin won't be around for the long term, but  there is nothing to stop your company buying it. 

However, holding investments through a company is a very bad idea from a tax point of view.

Holding Bitcoin through a company is also a bad idea.

Brendan


----------



## tecate (30 Apr 2022)

jimmycooker said:


> Is it possible to buy and hold bitcoin through my company for long term?


You can set up a business account with the likes of FTX, Bitfinex, Kraken, Bitstamp or Coinbase Pro, etc.

Bitcoin is likely to be around long after whomever has posted on this thread is dead and gone.


----------



## jimmycooker (5 May 2022)

Thanks


----------



## jimmycooker (5 May 2022)

I agree Tecate


----------

